# Is it ok to feel cheated if overtaken by an Ebike?



## DRHysted (22 Jul 2018)

Coming home from work tonight and I was overtaken by a cyclist as if I was in reverse. 
Now I accept being overtaken, there is always someone faster than myself. But this bloke was sat bolt upright and pedalling at about 50 rpm (if that), whilst I’m spinning at about 80 doing 18mph. 
This just didn’t feel right, for some reason I just felt cheated. I know, sour grapes on my side.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Jul 2018)

I suppose it depends upon whether you’re out there because you enjoy cycling, or because you’re really competitive.

Personally, I hate it when I get overtaken by anyone. Bastards!


----------



## Tom B (22 Jul 2018)

A few years ago before ebikes became common. I remember blowing my ass out catching an old bloke on what looked from a distance like an old clunker. I could bearly keep pace with him up a pretty steep hill. Gasping I pulled up behind him at some lights as they changed only for him to whirr away on the battery..

I've still yet to come close to that effort on the hill!

Flip it on its head, I love passing ebikes, aren't they speed limited?


The think that boils my bladder contents are those on strava who upload their ebikes rides as standard MTB rides.... There are a couple of guys around here who do it, include pictures of their ebikes and have the names like "ebikerjames" "ebikercharlie" I feel petulant flagging their rides.


----------



## Freelanderuk (22 Jul 2018)

My ebike cuts the power to the motor once I reach 15.5 mph and most others do also which are pedal assist


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jul 2018)

Yes, it's fine to feel cheated. But then you have to go and overtake the buggers back, it's good training!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2018)

Soon, there’ll be an eBike jammer on eBay that’ll work like an electronic ‘Stick in the spoke’ for such battery assisted tomfoolery!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2018)

A few years ago on a bright sunny morning I was in my best cycling gear, shaven legs with a fake tan and I got overtaken by a yoof dressed in jeans and a hoodie..............


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jul 2018)

Blimey, if I got upset every time I was overtaken I'd never go out! 

I've been had for toast by a lad on a clearly derestricted e-bike, and also by a bloke on a clunker of an MTB with a Heath Robinson petrol engine set up too.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2018)

I just beginning to feel close to normal now the pollen season is coming to an end and last Tuesday and was going up one of the near flat inclines (oxymoron ) of the Cambridge guided busway at 21mph when another rider came cruising past barely pedalling #CHIPPEDEBIKE 

Its an improvement though on my last E bike overtake. I was going up a similar incline at circa 13mph when a e bike came by and slotted in in front of me. When on the other side of the near flat incline when I'd free wheel to circa 19mph; the bike still sat there at 15.5mph #NONCHIPPEDEBIKE


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2018)

I feel cheated beyond belief when a car overtakes me.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jul 2018)

E bikes are the future. If it keeps people riding past where they otherwise would, that’s fine by me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jul 2018)

Had a bloke pass me on his carbon road bike, cheating bastard why can't he ride a raleigh shopper like me?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Jul 2018)

The FTKW I pass every day on my ebike didn't like it at first but he's starting to give chase now... Free interval training!


----------



## Dan B (22 Jul 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> My ebike cuts the power to the motor once I reach 15.5 mph and most others do also which are pedal assist


My ebike is a Christiania trike, and dangerous approaching lethal at any speed exceeding 15mph. Certainly if there's any prospect of having to steer


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

Flip side of being passed is that some "doped" bike riders feel they "have to get past", even if what they're passing isn't built for speed. Why the need ti pass a loaded cargo cycle?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jul 2018)

A few years ago, on tour, after a big (for my standards) hill, I was descending towards the regroup stop, when I see a couple of American tourists (I could hear them talking) on bikes, wobbling a bit precariously at low speed.
There was another small incline before the popular stop: I was ready to pass them, when the woman suddenly shot away at speed.
The incredulous expression in my face must have said it all, because her partner, still riding next to me, offered, almost apologetic " we're on ebikes, it's our holiday, you know, we don't want to tire out too fast ..."


----------



## DRHysted (22 Jul 2018)

I thought they were supposed to stop assisting at 15mph. 

I didn’t give chase as I was taking it easy tonight, otherwise I might have seen what speed he was doing. 

Being passed by an assisted bike at 18mph just isn’t cricket. 

I should add I don’t have anything against ebikes, if they get more people cycling then that’s only a good thing.


----------



## mgs315 (22 Jul 2018)

Just see it as an opportunity to tuck in and get a nice tow. A derny bike if you will. 

Even better if you can sprint for a segment after being led out, it’s effectively a Kierin then!


----------



## Kajjal (22 Jul 2018)

EBikes are a great alternative, our neighbour is in their 70's and still does mountain biking but got an EBike as they were starting to suffer a lot up steeper longer hills.


----------



## Drago (22 Jul 2018)

Don't feel bad. Tuck in behind and give the police a running commentary about the location of the unregistered moped hooning about the place.


----------



## gaijintendo (22 Jul 2018)

I get quite concerned that people think I am racing them when in reality I am racing to get to pick up kids at nursery or get to work near enough on time.
Because of that I assume everyone else similarly spent too long staring into their cereal, or couldn't get their kids into a single nursery and had to plonk them in opposite sides of town. Or is that just me?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Jul 2018)

DRHysted said:


> Coming home from work tonight and I was overtaken by a cyclist as if I was in reverse.
> Now I accept being overtaken, there is always someone faster than myself. But this bloke was sat bolt upright and pedalling at about 50 rpm (if that), whilst I’m spinning at about 80 doing 18mph.
> This just didn’t feel right, for some reason I just felt cheated. I know, sour grapes on my side.



I'll bet the bastard didn't even wave.


----------



## DRHysted (22 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'll bet the bastard didn't even wave.



Correct. 
No nod, or wave, or good evening. 
Just wizzed past and vanished around the bends. 
I’m wise to him now. If I hear him again it’s game on (as long as I’m on my carbon bike and not the steel commuter).


----------



## colly (22 Jul 2018)

I feel desperate if I'm overtaken.........................but there is SFA I can do about it. 



Actually I really don't give a monkeys.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2018)

DRHysted said:


> I thought they were supposed to stop assisting at 15mph.
> 
> I didn’t give chase as I was taking it easy tonight, otherwise I might have seen what speed he was doing.
> 
> ...


They are legally (15 or 15.5mph I can't remember) but there's a lot of illegally chipped e bikes out there that have the limiter removed. I'd far rather having an illegal ebike doing 18-22mph near me than a car legally speeding (oxymoron).


----------



## midlife (22 Jul 2018)

Not as bad as being overtaken by your minuteman on a ten mile TT when you think you are on a roll...


----------



## PK99 (22 Jul 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> My ebike cuts the power to the motor once I reach 15.5 mph and most others do also which are pedal assist



lots of examples on youtube about how to disable the speed limiter


----------



## andrew_s (22 Jul 2018)

DRHysted said:


> I thought they were supposed to stop assisting at 15mph.


They are, but it's easy enough to derestrict them.

In general, Plod can't be bothered to do anything about it, but that doesn't mean they won't throw the book at anyone with the poor judgement to skittle a pedestrian whilst riding a derestricted ebike, and there would be a fair amount of book to throw (as that chap in London on the no-brakes fixie can testify).


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2018)

The 2 young lads on MTB's I passed uphill on the trike looked a bit miffed.


----------



## Edwardoka (23 Jul 2018)

I'm of the view that the increasing popularity of ebikes is a good thing because it adds another entry to the list of viable excuses when easily overtaken
Namely, "I've evidently ridden farther than them", "they must have sat on my wheel without me noticing", "I'm recovering from injury"
Oddly enough the list doesn't contain "i have completely let myself go", personal responsibility, what's that?


----------



## tamiya (23 Jul 2018)

I vote that any friendly overtaking eBiker needs to show a sign at rear saying "FREE TOW UPHILL"


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2018)

And people forget that a switchable bike, ie, a full power machine that can be restricted to road spec at the flick of a swith is also not legal, probably because the temptation is too much for most brain donors. Unsurprisingly, there's a gap in the regs about messing with electronic menus to achieve legal output.

The chumps will ruin it for everyone and the Government will follow NI's lead in insisting they are all licenced, registered and documented.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2018)

View: https://youtu.be/QLVbBgIApPU


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Jul 2018)

People ride ebikes for all sorts of reasons. Your overtaker due to his age or health may be putting in more effort than you. 
I did an off road ride recently (something i rarely do due due to lack of skill!). Saw 2 tourists on hired eMTBs shoot up a really steep stony track easily. "Not having that!" thought i, and tried it on my gravel bike. Crashed at the top and made a right mess of my leg!


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/QLVbBgIApPU




Awful wheelbuilding. The spokes are bent as they come out of the nipples.

I hope the twot gets stuck on for all the relevant offences.


----------



## s7ephanie (23 Jul 2018)

I get overtaken by hikers !


----------



## Paulus (23 Jul 2018)

I was overtaken by what at first looked like a standard mountain bike when I was coming home from work several years back. The fact that I was on my motorbike and doing around 30mph was quite perplexing. I followed him onto the A41 at Stanmore and caught up with him at 45mph! it was an E bike, obviously de restricted and highly modified. I have no idea what kind of battery would produce that kind of power, for such a long time. I turned off at Apex corner and he carried onto the A1 still at around the 40mph mark.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (23 Jul 2018)

Last time I was in Wharncliffe woods I was overtaken on the last drag up to the car park by 3 ebikes. Flew past me like I wasn't trying.
Good for them.
I'd just spent the last half hour passing 20+ more people that were walking their bikes up the hill, so I'm not worried.


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2018)

These folk are utter idiots. Driving otherwise in accordance with a licence - fairly standard 6 points. Driving A motor vehicle without insurance - again, a fairly standard 6 points. Those that drive cars risk losing their licence in one go, never mind the grief if they smack into someone without insurance.

People do get stuck on for it (a Google search brings up a few folk, almost all whining aboitnthe injustice of it all) but not enough. I'd quite like an e assist bike when I'm old, but these chumps will get the, legislated off the road without insurance, plates, mot, by which time I may as well ride my motorbikes anyway. I'm now really angry for the rest of the day. Grrrr.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jul 2018)

I think i might have had one trying to 'scalp' me yesterday. I'm not sure,but it had flat handlebars and quite a large downtube,which might've been the battery. Anyway,he made the mistake of going onto the shared ped'/cyclist lane which meant he had to stop at every junction,while i just sailed along on the road. Don't they make a slight whirring/humming noise? If i ever end up on one i'll be feeling slightly embarrassed if/when i overtake someone on a 'proper bike'.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2018)

Drago said:


> These folk are utter idiots. Driving otherwise in accordance with a licence - fairly standard 6 points. Driving A motor vehicle without insurance - again, a fairly standard 6 points. Those that drive cars risk losing their licence in one go, never mind the grief if they smack into someone without insurance.
> 
> People do get stuck on for it (a Google search brings up a few folk, almost all whining aboitnthe injustice of it all) but not enough. I'd quite like an e assist bike when I'm old, but these chumps will get the, legislated off the road without insurance, plates, mot, by which time I may as well ride my motorbikes anyway. I'm now really angry for the rest of the day. Grrrr.....


----------



## Alan O (23 Jul 2018)

It's fine being overtaken by an ebike rider - as long as they have the decency to not look smug about it.


----------



## nickAKA (23 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> It's fine being overtaken by an ebike rider - as long as they have the decency to not look smug about it.



I'm getting a whiff of revolution in the air, where the tribal oppositions for roadies & MTBers start letting on to each other (finally) and join forces, turning their combined ire & outrage upon ebike riders...


----------



## DRHysted (23 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think i might have had one trying to 'scalp' me yesterday. I'm not sure,but it had flat handlebars and quite a large downtube,which might've been the battery. Anyway,he made the mistake of going onto the shared ped'/cyclist lane which meant he had to stop at every junction,while i just sailed along on the road. Don't they make a slight whirring/humming noise? If i ever end up on one i'll be feeling slightly embarrassed if/when i overtake someone on a 'proper bike'.



Yes they make a whirring noise. Well at least the ones I normally overtake do, and this one last night sounded like a battery drill on steroids.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't even have that excuse. I'm in as good nick as I've ever been, rode my fastest imperial ton by a margin of over 30 min at the weekend, and still people pour past me in torrents.


That’s odd. I didn’t post the quoted bit


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jul 2018)




----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jul 2018)

People who complain about being overtaken by e-bikes remind me of the motorists who lose the plot when a cyclist overtakes them in traffic.


----------



## nickAKA (23 Jul 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> People who complain about being overtaken by e-bikes remind me of the motorists who lose the plot when a cyclist overtakes them in traffic.



The world would be a happier place if we could all just learn to mind our own business, for sure.


----------



## tamiya (23 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Don't they make a slight whirring/humming noise? If i ever end up on one i'll be feeling slightly embarrassed if/when i overtake someone on a 'proper bike'.



Different kinds sound differently - eg hub motor vs BB driven, even if their brushless motor is silent there's a whirr from the gears in the gearbox. 

Then there's the electronics, some have a squeal/whine from the electronic motor controller's transistors. Old kids could be as low as 60Hz, newer designs run at higher frequency and could be less audible.

Either way eBikes are a lot quieter than the Mobylettes (French mopeds) I grew up with. No mistaking the roar of their 49cc single cylinder  and if there's any doubt where you've just come from, just follow the 2T smoke trail


----------



## confusedcyclist (23 Jul 2018)

On several occasions I have also been overtaken by what appeared to be road legal and speed limited ebikes on a climb, only to return the favour on a flat and descent.

I'd rather be overtaken perpetually by ebikes than close passed by tipper trucks. Bring on the future.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (23 Jul 2018)

Just reading some of these post I ride a road e & a defy 4, the e bike does cut out at 15.5mph then your on ur own riding a heavier bike but still I’m trying to average 18-20mph but when I overtake a group of 6 uphill at 17mph they call me a cheat so I just  at them.
Don’t knock an e- bike till you try one, I work hard to keep going.
It’s easy to derestrict the bike but half’s the battery life so you guys who want to catch one keep lose for 40 Miles then you should get them.


----------



## gaijintendo (23 Jul 2018)

Giantbadge said:


> Just reading some of these post I ride a road e & a defy 4, the e bike does cut out at 15.5mph then your on ur own riding a heavier bike but still I’m trying to average 18-20mph but when I overtake a group of 6 uphill at 17mph they call me a cheat so I just  at them.
> Don’t knock an e- bike till you try one, I work hard to keep going.
> It’s easy to derestrict the bike but half’s the battery life so you guys who want to catch one keep lose for 40 Miles then you should get them.


I wouldn't worry about them. I happen to think using a roof rack is cheating!


----------



## Ciar (23 Jul 2018)

I see them on the commute and generally take little to no interest, as for on the trails if they are perfectly fit and riding an EMTB i find that very odd, but hey ho each to their own. i know which one us is actually benefiting riding up to go down


----------



## confusedcyclist (23 Jul 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I wouldn't worry about them. I happen to think using a roof rack is cheating!


Transporting the transport, whatever next, horse boxes for carting around their horses? Oh wait!


----------



## Lonestar (23 Jul 2018)

I feel cheated by a POB RLJer.

Esp one who cycles at 3mph and jumps every set.The good thing about ebikes is if there is a POB on board they are usually gone at an unusual amount of knots and are no further problem.

Just back from a trip on the CS 3 as you may guess.


----------



## confusedcyclist (23 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> I was actually very happy to think that this site had dropped the use of "POB" to describe a cyclist being sneered at .


Post Office Box?


----------



## Nonethewiser (23 Jul 2018)

I wouldn't worry about it. I accept that most riders of these bikes are going to be able to overtake me, especially up hills. I'm happy to still be able to get around at 56 years old on a bike using my own efforts without any assistance. Whatever you may think of them, Ebikes can be a real boon to those who want to stay active but can longer use a conventional bike - I know someone who is in that position and is still able to enjoy pootling around the country lanes thanks to an Ebike instead of having to pack in cycling altogether.


----------



## Lonestar (23 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> I was actually very happy to think that this site had dropped the use of "POB" to describe a cyclist being sneered at .



I'm not sneering but when the cycling is pretty crap and clueless then it just reminds me of something like a pedestrian who doesn't look.I just saw one jump every set of lights by cycling up the pavement in Canning Town.This wasn't a kid but an adult.

That was after he joined the CS 3 without looking coming out of a turning so fast he nearly fell of..then looking for an imaginary splodge of oil on a bit of the CS 3 I had no trouble with.

Perhaps I'm sneering at the RLJing then and not actually the decent cyclists...but this isn't because I feel superior because I don't.I just want to get home safely but the CS 3 presents an hell of a challenge on a day like this after I set off at 4am this morning.


----------



## Mugshot (23 Jul 2018)

Of course you should feel cheated when overtaken by an ebike. You should feel cheated when you are overtaken by any bike.
Reasons;
It's electric assist.
It's got a better group set.
It's carbon/alu/titanium etc.
It's got better rolling tyres.
I've just gone really fast and now I'm a bit puffed.
I've just gone really far and now I'm a bit puffed.
Etc, etc, etc
The important thing is that when/ if you are overtaken it is never due to your lack of ability or fitness or whatever, it's ALWAYS that the overtaker has some unfair advantage, always!!


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not long ago I was sitting in a car, with a bike on the roof, inside a train, under the sea.
> 
> Madness.


Me too - next Sunday. (Tho the bike is on the back because I'm too short to put it on the roof). Can't wait!


----------



## TigerT (23 Jul 2018)

Out here you can pick your fights with e-bikes. Ones with no number plate will be limited to 25km/h these should be chased down and overtaken - they are there just to provide a target to aim for! If they have a number plate then they are derestricted no need to feel bad about these passing you.

On a serious note e-bikes are extremely popular in Switzerland. I bought one myself when I hurt my knees a couple of years ago. It was a better option than not cycling. Switzerland also has more than its fair share of hills, so getting passsd on hills by OAPs zooming up hills with maximum assistance is just one of those things. Good on them for getting out on their bikes.


----------



## colly (23 Jul 2018)

POB ?


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2018)

I had my first e-bike overtake a few weeks ago whilst toiling up an incline. A chap in normal clothes went past me with ease on a rather basic looking beast and I suspected it was an e-bike but could not see either a battery or a motor, which worried me slightly, enough to glance down at my speedo to see if I was actually moving and I finally caught him some way down the road just before another incline and passed him, whereupon he must have turned up the volume and glided past me again but this time I was relieved to spy the battery and the handlebar control.

The other one I came across recently was a middle aged couple towing a trailer with a hound in it. She had a normal bike but he had an e-bike to tow the trailer which I thought was pretty cool, it wasn't a small hound either.

If anyone has ever seen Pale Riders bike it's mightily impressive and looks the biz, I think they're great things, no issues at all being overtaken by one.


----------



## zak3737 (23 Jul 2018)

As a recent Ebike convert, I certainly wont be trying to fly past anyone under power, I didnt get it for that. 
I did however get it to enjoy the ride going uphill !!
Its amazing how many views I'm now seeing going uphill, that I've never noticed before ....Happy Days !


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jul 2018)

I'm more concerned about people on bikes overtaking me when I'm using the E-bike!
I do only use it for commuting - a 14 mile round trip.
My workplace doesn't have a shower, and when it's as warm as this I prefer not to arrive as a sweaty, dripping molten mass.
Once the heat's back down in the teens I'll be on the road bike.


----------



## nickAKA (24 Jul 2018)

Crackle said:


> The other one I came across recently was a middle aged couple towing a trailer with a hound in it. She had a normal bike but he had an e-bike to tow the trailer which I thought was pretty cool, it wasn't a small hound either.



Not on the Monsal Trail by any chance? Saw similar on Sunday, massive thing. Looked like it could do with the exercise but guessing the legs were incapable of carrying the bulk...


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2018)

nickAKA said:


> Not on the Monsal Trail by any chance? Saw similar on Sunday, massive thing. Looked like it could do with the exercise but guessing the legs were incapable of carrying the bulk...


No, up on the Wirral and the dog was quite fit, just not capable of running 30 miles with the bikes on roads.


----------



## rivers (24 Jul 2018)

My wife just bought an e-bike. I let her overtake me, especially into a headwind or up a hill. Then I pop on the back for a tow...


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jul 2018)

Toiling up Mam Nick (a hard Peak District climb up to 25%) and I heard someone behind me

Not unusual on a tough climb but looked around to see someone on a MTB, sitting up and looking pretty fresh (I was down to about 7km/HR by then). Tried to push on but she had the decency not to overtake me and eventually she stopped to take a photo (she told me this, I couldn't even speak at the time)


----------



## Low Gear Guy (24 Jul 2018)

Mugshot said:


> Of course you should feel cheated when overtaken by an ebike. You should feel cheated when you are overtaken by any bike.
> Reasons;
> It's electric assist.
> It's got a better group set.
> ...


If you are riding an old steel tourer all the above apply and you need not feel inferior.

Get your self a sticker 'My other bike is carbon'.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jul 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Toiling up Mam Nick (a hard Peak District climb up to 25%) and I heard someone behind me
> 
> Not unusual on a tough climb but looked around to see someone on a MTB, sitting up and looking pretty fresh (I was down to about 7km/HR by then). Tried to push on but she had the decency not to overtake me and eventually she stopped to take a photo (she told me this, I couldn't even speak at the time)



There's been a few times on my ebike when I've closed on a roadie on a climb and decided not to go past - sensitive soul that I am.

The roadie will almost certainly be faster than me on the flat, so there's no point in passing only to be passed a few seconds later.

I've had roadies take me on a couple of times after they've obviously seen I'm on an ebike.

I suspect some enjoy the opportunity of riding with someone who can be as quick as them.

@ColinJ's pal Bill was chuffed when I paced him up a long climb, and there's been a couple of other occasions on forum rides when I've come in handy being able to plod away at the front into a headwind.


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Jul 2018)

Low Gear Guy said:


> If you are riding an old steel tourer all the above apply and you need not feel inferior.
> 
> Get your self a sticker 'My other bike is carbon'.


Get yourself another sticker 'This bike is 0.35% carbon" and put it next to the Reynolds 531 sticker.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 Jul 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> There's been a few times on my ebike when I've closed on a roadie on a climb and decided not to go past - sensitive soul that I am.



What ebike do you have?


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> What ebike do you have?



A Riese and Muller Charger which has the Bosch crank drive motor.

It has a useful amount of grunt, but is no ball of fire.

A fit roadie could climb faster than me, certainly over a short distance.


----------



## Oldfentiger (24 Jul 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> @ColinJ's pal Bill was chuffed when I paced him up a long climb, and there's been a *couple of other occasions on forum rides when I've come in handy being able to plod away at the front into a headwind.*


Very true Rob. Put me down on the grateful list


----------



## Crankarm (24 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think i might have had one trying to 'scalp' me yesterday. I'm not sure,but it had flat handlebars and quite a large downtube,which might've been the battery. Anyway,he made the mistake of going onto the shared ped'/cyclist lane which meant he had to stop at every junction,while i just sailed along on the road. Don't they make a slight whirring/humming noise? If i ever end up on one i'll be feeling slightly embarrassed if/when i overtake someone on a 'proper bike'.



Yes, there are loads of these bikes whirring away as they pass on the GBW. Quite a few Spesh S works bikes emitting disconcertingly loud whirring noise as they pass too. Lazy cheating f****s. These people have no shame. I've even had them trying to draft me.

E-bikes are just wrong on so many fronts. They need to be properly regulated, licensed and riders required to have insurance and wear proper helmets as in motorcycle helmets. If you want an E-bike you should have to take a motorcycle test and pass.


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> E-bikes are just wrong on so many fronts. They need to be properly regulated, licensed and riders required to have insurance and wear proper helmets as in motorcycle helmets. If you want an E-bike you should have to take a motorcycle test and pass.


What, for 15.5mph?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2018)

Oldfentiger said:


> Very true Rob. Put me down on the grateful list



and me


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Yeah there are loads of these bikes whirring away as they pass on the GBW. Quite a few Spesh S works bikes emitting disconcertingly loud whirring noise as they pass too. Lazy cheating f****s. These people have no shame. I've even had them trying to draft me.
> 
> E-bikes are just wrong on so many fronts. They need to be properly regulated, licensed and riders required to have insurance and wear proper helmets as in motorcycle helmets. If you want an E-bike you should have to take a motorcycle test and pass.


What about the 'road tax'?! You didn't mention fecking road tax! The feckers should be paying fecking road tax as well!!


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Yeah there are loads of these bikes whirring away as they pass on the GBW. Quite a few Spesh S works bikes emitting disconcertingly loud whirring noise as they pass too. Lazy cheating f****s. These people have no shame. I've even had them trying to draft me.
> 
> E-bikes are just wrong on so many fronts. They need to be properly regulated, licensed and riders required to have insurance and wear proper helmets as in motorcycle helmets. If you want an E-bike you should have to take a motorcycle test and pass.


Why?


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and me



Ah, I'd almost forgotten about battling the horizontal sleet on the Spurn ride.

Only fair to point out you did as long or longer turns than me.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Yeah there are loads of these bikes whirring away as they pass on the GBW. Quite a few Spesh S works bikes emitting disconcertingly loud whirring noise as they pass too. Lazy cheating f****s. These people have no shame. I've even had them trying to draft me.
> 
> E-bikes are just wrong on so many fronts. They need to be properly regulated, licensed and riders required to have insurance and wear proper helmets as in motorcycle helmets. If you want an E-bike you should have to take a motorcycle test and pass.



"cheating" at what exactly?


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Jul 2018)

nickyboy said:


> "cheating" at what exactly?


Riding along the Guided Bus Way is a UCI sanctioned event. Didn't you know?


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jul 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> Why?





nickyboy said:


> cheating" at what exactly?


I think he's being sarcastic. What they call black humour maybe.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2018)

Must admit I did use @Pale Rider as a nice tow at times when he joined us on one of our rides down to Brighton.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Must admit I did use @Pale Rider as a nice tow at times when he joined us on one of our rides down to Brighton.



Passing Gatwick, as I recall.

The pace was plenty for me so I went to the front partly to see if I could slow the ride a little - I think David Millar would call it 'controlling the peloton'.

Worked for a short distance, but then I slowed just a little more and a couple of the others popped past me.

I was out accelerated by almost everyone at the next roundabout so that left me where I started - at the back.

All good fun, and I learned a lot that day about fastish road riding in a group.


----------



## HLaB (24 Jul 2018)

Kajjal said:


> EBikes are a great alternative, our neighbour is in their 70's and still does mountain biking but got an EBike as they were starting to suffer a lot up steeper longer hills.


You might have seen this ad


----------



## Crankarm (25 Jul 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> What, for 15.5mph?



Only they don't ride at 15.5mph do they. More like 25-30mph.


----------



## Crankarm (25 Jul 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> Why?



Given you have asked why clearly shows you don't understand.


----------



## Crankarm (25 Jul 2018)

nickyboy said:


> "cheating" at what exactly?



Cheating. Since Cain and Abel, it has been human nature to get one over on your fellow man or woman or brother or sister, if you think you won't be found out or caught. E-bikes are cheating plain and simple whether mechanical doping in sportive or pro races where competitors have been kicked out of events and banned, not to mention the public shaming at resorting to using a bicycle with a motor, to more general cycling. They are also using infrastructure put in place for cyclists who most are typically travelling more slowly than E-bike therefore posing less of a risk to other cyclists and pedestrians on designated cycle/ped paths. Ebikes seem so wrong. At the very least these bikes should be properly regulated and the owners who interfere with the motors to make them go even faster should be prosecuted. It is the market that has decided that these bikes are a good thing. Where business and making money calls the shots it generally ends in tears and regulation has to come in. At the very least owners should have to take a test, be required to wear a motorcycle helmet as I said in my initial comment, be licensed and have insurance as do other road users who use vehicles with a motor on public roads or land.

Neither are Ebikes environmentally friendly with powerful batteries harmful to the environment in either their manufacture, replacement or disposal. A traditional bicycle with no motor does has far less of an impact on the environment.


----------



## Crankarm (25 Jul 2018)

nickyboy said:


> "cheating" at what exactly?



Aside from the ethical issues of mechanical doping see my other posts. Cycling means All Your Own Effort. If people want to ride a motorbike then take a bike test and buy a motorbike or get a mobility scooter.


----------



## Crankarm (25 Jul 2018)

So it seems quite a few on here are not actually proper cyclists at all, but are in fact Ebike riders. The shame. Perhaps Cyclechat should change it's name to EbikeChat? The fundamental principle of cycling is that it is all your own effort.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Jul 2018)

Mmm, beware the volley of 1am posts.

Someone's had a good night - shame they didn't put the cork back in the bottle a bit earlier.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> At the very least owners should have to take a test, be required to wear a motorcycle helmet as I said in my initial comment, be licensed and have insurance as do other road users who use vehicles with a motor on public roads or



Christ, I thought you were taking the micky the first time you wrote that!

The requirement for a test, licence and insurance are for motorised vehicles which present a serious risk of harm to people and property. Is there any evidence that ebikes are causing such serious harm?

If, as I suspect, there is not, then your only motivation for calling for those measures is spite.

Please, Cranky, tell me you're at the wind up.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Aside from the ethical issues of mechanical doping see my other posts. Cycling means All Your Own Effort. If people want to ride a motorbike then take a bike test and buy a motorbike or get a mobility scooter.


It means "all your own effort" to you. It can mean other things to other people

You seem awfully upset about something so trivial it doesn't even register as a blip on my "upset" radar

A person on an ebike is a person not in a car. If the assistance is properly limited to 15mph or whatever it's just a push bike


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Given you have asked why clearly shows you don't understand.


That'll be why I asked. It's generally how this stuff works. Person A states something. Person B doesn't understand it and asks for clarification. Person A then (hopefully) provides clarification, which you seem to have tried to do in another post.


----------



## Oldfentiger (25 Jul 2018)

nickyboy said:


> It means "all your own effort" to you. It can mean other things to other people
> 
> You seem awfully upset about something so trivial it doesn't even register as a blip on my "upset" radar
> 
> A person on an ebike is a person not in a car. If the assistance is properly limited to 15mph or whatever it's just a push bike



Agree with that.
Having an ebike in the stable aided Mrs OFT to get back to fitness after major surgery. I'm sure hers is not an isolated case.
I see many people on ebikes who probably would be in cars, without the aid of pedal assist. These people may be elderly, disabled, or overweight with the will to change.
Ebikes are a good thing - the only drawback are the arsewipes who buck the rules.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Aside from the ethical issues of mechanical doping see my other posts. Cycling means All Your Own Effort. If people want to ride a motorbike then take a bike test and buy a motorbike or get a mobility scooter.


What's your view on drafting and being drafted? After all it's not All Your Own effort if you're tucked in behind another rider.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jul 2018)

Oldfentiger said:


> Ebikes are a good thing - the only drawback are the arsewipes who buck the rules.


I dunno, the arsewipes that whinge and whine about them are a bit of a pill too.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jul 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> What's your view on drafting and being drafted? After all it's not All Your Own effort if you're tucked in behind another rider.


Best not go downhill either.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Jul 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> What's your view on drafting and being drafted? After all it's not All Your Own effort if you're tucked in behind another rider.





Mugshot said:


> Best not go downhill either.


I think downhill and drafting is OK if the rider is wearing a hair shirt. Rapha do one I understand.


----------



## zak3737 (25 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> So it seems quite a few on here are not actually proper cyclists at all, but are in fact Ebike riders. The shame. Perhaps Cyclechat should change it's name to EbikeChat? The fundamental principle of cycling is that it is all your own effort.



I feel such a failure, my ride last night seems such a waste now, a measly 23miles which incorporated 3 climbs that i'd never normally willingly undertake, albeit with the assistance of up to 400W.
I feel ashamed to have had the chance to look at the views around me as I climbed, whilst whistling the theme tune from Last of the Summer Wine, and generally enjoying myself.


----------



## TigerT (25 Jul 2018)

zak3737 said:


> I feel such a failure, my ride last night seems such a waste now, a measly 23miles which incorporated 3 climbs that i'd never normally willingly undertake, albeit with the assistance of up to 400W.
> I feel ashamed to have had the chance to look at the views around me as I climbed, whilst whistling the theme tune from Last of the Summer Wine, and generally enjoying myself.



Me too - When I hurt my knees a couple of years ago. Clearly I should have given up cycling for a year until they healed.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Only they don't ride at 15.5mph do they. More like 25-30mph.


I've hit 55mph descending on a normal bike. Many times I've been over 30mph on the flat - as has practically everyone here.


----------



## Freelanderuk (25 Jul 2018)

I bought my ebike when I was 23 stone and need the help , it also motivated me to cycle more and loose weight , now under 14 stone I use my road bike every other day and look at my ebike thanking it


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2018)

I would advise anyone not to take Crankarm seriously or respond to his foolish posts. I'd say he was trolling but I've read enough of his stuff over the years to know he could mean it but it's a waste of time folks.

Talking of e-bikes, I managed to skin one today. It was definitely restricted though. There was that nagging feeling he was gonna come past me as I slowed slightly for an incline but phew, he didn't. Crankers would have yelled cheat at him as he went past.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jul 2018)

I'd forgotten about this until now.... when we rode the tandem up Mt Ventoux the other week there was a couple in their 60's at the top on those Giant electric road bikes.

Good for them!


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Jul 2018)

I’m sure the thread already holds my view, but never. The. Less...when someone walks past me in the street, do I leap after them and make sure I get to the next crossing first? 

When going up the stairs at work, if someone tries to hurry past me...do I block them? ...Trip them?

On the motorway...etc.



DRHysted said:


> Now I accept being overtaken.



You say that, but...


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2018)

I've absolutely no problems with ebikes. Went out with a couple of lads this year that had them, and off road climbs that are seriously on your limit trying to climb and get over rocks without stalling, these things rock - they just roll over like they are on a day trip. 

That said, the eMTB lads have been through more than one bike under warranty due to the motor - the tech isn't here just yet for MTB mud abuse.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've hit 55mph descending on a normal bike. Many times I've been over 30mph on the flat - as has practically everyone here.


----------



## jefmcg (25 Jul 2018)

I love that this is already at 8 pages, that I can't be arsed to read.

But in case no one has answered the question, then yes, it's ok to feel cheated. You feel what you feel. No one should judge that.


----------



## MiK1138 (25 Jul 2018)

No. they are what they are, and as previously stated most cut out at 15mph, so if your passed at 20mph the rider is working to maintain that speed and probably on a much heavier bike than you.


----------



## DRHysted (26 Jul 2018)

To be honest I started this as a bit of a joke, so the replies have been interesting. 

My opinion is that this rider was cheating, not because they were riding an Ebike, but because they were riding an Ebike that had obviously been modified. Which gives a misleading impression of Ebikes.


----------



## Mugshot (26 Jul 2018)

There's a woman just up the road from my shop that has an ebike, I quite often see her nipping around on it, I have never ever seen her turn a pedal, she uses it as an electric moped, mind, I've also never seen her in anything other than trousers and jacket even in this heat, so it's probably just as well she's not pedaling it.


----------



## youngoldbloke (26 Jul 2018)

Crankarm said:


> So it seems quite a few on here are not actually proper cyclists at all, but are in fact . The shame. Perhaps Cyclechat should change it's name to EbikeChat? The fundamental principle of cycling is that it is all your own effort.


I'm still _trying_ to be a proper cyclist, but as the arteries in my groin and calves become more reluctant to allow blood to reach my muscles, I'm ashamed to say I will soon have to give up being a PROPER cyclist, and join the ranks of the Ebike riders - I apologise, Crankarm, I really do .......


----------



## si_c (26 Jul 2018)

Got scalped today on the commute home, short climb averaging about 4% so not super steep, was holding 20mph when a young lad went past on an e-mtb. Of course I tried to catch him, but he turned off just before I could!


----------



## davidphilips (28 Jul 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8tV8cWeY3Y&vl=en-GB


Interesting video clip, My view on ebikes, bring them on if it keeps cyclists cycling that may stop due to injuries or disabilities, perhaps brings more into cycling then that has to be a good thing.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jul 2018)

cyberknight said:


>






HLaB said:


> You might have seen this ad



TMN to me methinks


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Jul 2018)

This article in yesterday's daily mail.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hy-pedalling-normal-bike-researchers-say.html

The only thing they don't say in the article is why it is just as healthy?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Jul 2018)

youngoldbloke said:


> I'm still _trying_ to be a proper cyclist, but as the arteries in my groin and calves become more reluctant to allow blood to reach my muscles, I'm ashamed to say I will soon have to give up being a PROPER cyclist, and join the ranks of the Ebike riders - I apologise, Crankarm, I really do .......



And why not? There’s a very good reason 53% of bike sales in the NL are ebikes. They make a lot of sense and no one should feel they are a demotion. Go for it. Ditch the shame.

The puritans of cycling are as bad as wine snobs. Almost. Whatever real cyclists are.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2018)

May be they are assuming being on the e bike leads to them being out exercising longer than if they had been on a bike. So volume makes up for the lower intensity?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2018)

Mind I saw somewhere that beyond a certain intensity / volume the health benefits are on a diminishing returns curve. So that amount you need to do to gain most of the health benefits are not that onerous. Fitness not being the same as health.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> And why not? There’s a very good reason 53% of bike sales in the NL are ebikes. They make a lot of sense and no one should feel they are a demotion. Go for it. Ditch the shame.
> 
> The puritans of cycling are as bad as wine snobs. Almost. Whatever real cyclists are.


No shame! I've got the Orbea Gain on order


----------



## Alan O (30 Jul 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've hit 55mph descending on a normal bike. Many times I've been over 30mph on the flat - as has practically everyone here.


Me too - but not for a good few years


----------



## Alan O (30 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> 30 mph on the flat? That's 50km/h. I suppose there may have been the occasional short flat section in a long downhill where I may have done that. But really, that apart ... nope.


I can't reach 30mph on the flat these days, but I could do so easy enough in my youth (for short bursts only, I must add). And even today at nearly 60, I can get up to 25mph (again for short bursts) - although I almost never want to


----------



## si_c (30 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> 30 mph on the flat? That's 50km/h. I suppose there may have been the occasional short flat section in a long downhill where I may have done that. But really, that apart ... nope.



Getting to and/or holding 30mph on the flat is _really hard_. I imagine most people don't get up to that sort of speed.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I suppose it depends upon whether you’re out there because you enjoy cycling, or because you’re really competitive.
> 
> Personally, I hate it when I get overtaken by anyone. Bastards!


Its part of my ride. I trundle along at 12mph and wave to grannies as they pass me.


----------



## keithmac (30 Jul 2018)

I ride to work on an e-bike. 

The assist is long gone by 15mph, I just use it to take the sting out of hills and setting off (it's single speed).

I'm only 41 as well, the shame!..


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Jul 2018)

That's exactly what I've been doing.
I used the E-bike to get pedaling again after a nasty bout of cellulitis, then carried on while the really hot weather was here.
I'm back on the Ribble tomorrow though. I need to shift some weight, and a 15 mile commute will soon do that.


----------



## jowwy (31 Jul 2018)

keithmac said:


> I ride to work on an e-bike.
> 
> The assist is long gone by 15mph, I just use it to take the sting out of hills and setting off (it's single speed).
> 
> I'm only 41 as well, the shame!..


No shame....i use one for the same reason, im 42


----------

